# Centaurus



## jumanji (Sep 18, 2009)

Greetings all.. first post 

Found the forum through a search.. basically looking for info on centaurus.. found the actual site + other posts said i needed to have a recommendation by someone..

possible for anyone to help me out here? I *do not* feeling like making the run to 'cuda and am in desperate need for some scotch + guinness.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

call mattheu, he'l sort you out. they're good. Don't worry.


----------

